# Fur sale



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Well , got the results of my coyotes sold at NAFA on Sunday .. They only sold the lower grade hides and kept tops for the fall sale .. I sold 9 of 16 for an ave. of $57 each . Don't know what my highest was .Hope the good ones they kept are better this fall .


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Congrats! C2C sounds like ya have some pretty good fur in the sale. Keep us posted on how the fall sale goes.


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Got checking further , sold 4 @ $62 , lowest was $50 ..


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Good prices for the lower grades. Congratulations!!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Way to go, hopefully they'll jump a bit ( prices ) for the up coming fall!!!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Way to go, I might have to look into sending mine off instead of the local buyer.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

prairiewolf said:


> Way to go, I might have to look into sending mine off instead of the local buyer.


 I did good on a buyer that came thru town on my cats, not so good on yotes. I've had several people say I should send them to the auction. Think I'm gonna try it next season.


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

.Had 2 identical beaver hides sold 1 to the traveler and the other at auction . $35 from the buyer and $96 from the auction, I knew he would be lower but that was ridiculous !! My coyotes this year were divided between 2 different auctions . Sent my early dogs to FHA and ave $ 102 for 16 .. $140 for the best one . Second bunch went to NAFA and they sold only the lower lots as I have already told of . My early ones at FHA beat my buddies at NAFA 's corresponding sale by $20 each .. Thinkin all dogs next year will go to FHA . you lose a little on commision and shipping but at least you have more than one buyer looking at them .


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

C2C, can you post info on shipping to FHA and NAFA?


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Both auctions are located in Canada .. I have local pickup points that I can take my hides to and they ship them . Check their websites .. furharvesters .com and nafa.ca. You may have to ship directly to them or there may be a U.S. shipping depot .. So far my best money has come from FHA .. furharvesters .com ..I have some muskrats and a beaver on their last sale , prices are supposed to be up on them too . Good Luck .


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks for the info C2C


----------



## BondCoCoyote (Feb 14, 2012)

How do you prepare them for selling? years ago when I was a kid I would sell raccoon hides to a local guy but that was just basically taking the hole raccoon, carcass and all and they would skin, scrape and do all the work. I would get around $20 a raccoon.


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Mine are all skinned and dry , auction doesn't take then in the round . Some buyers still do , but they are the ones that make the money ...


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

All fur that is sent to the auction needs to be completely put up. I only had one coyote at this auction and I got 45 bucks for it. Averaged around 8.50 for my rats but I had about a dozen of my best rats get bought back and so far they haven't sold private treaty so I think they'll be held onto until next auction.


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

C2C said:


> Both auctions are located in Canada .. I have local pickup points that I can take my hides to and they ship them . Check their websites .. furharvesters .com and nafa.ca. You may have to ship directly to them or there may be a U.S. shipping depot .. So far my best money has come from FHA .. furharvesters .com ..I have some muskrats and a beaver on their last sale , prices are supposed to be up on them too . Good Luck .


 Talked with the depot guy where I send my furs thru. I caught a real nice bobcat this year that I decided to get a full mount of , The depot guy knows that and said he sent 2 away like mine and they sold for $ 763 EACH !! Got a real big lump in my throat right now .


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

Well I am sure you'll look back and think you were glad you held on to the cat........I would hope. Money isn't everything but that sure is a nice price!


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

coyotejon said:


> Well I am sure you'll look back and think you were glad you held on to the cat........I would hope. Money isn't everything but that sure is a nice price!


 You're right I'm glad I kept my cat .. you don't see many of them around here . And besides after I get the bill from my taxi I 'll know what it's worth ! [or maybe just what it cost ..lol.] I'll post when it gets here .


----------

